# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Wozu ein Flachwassersegel?

## winddreher

Hallo Leute,

knntet ihr mir vielleicht mal sagen im welchen bereich ein Flachwassersegel ntzlich sein kann? 

zu mir: bin Anfnger und besitze ein JP X-Cite mod. 2007 mit 130 liter und berlege mir dieses Flachwassersegel von neilpryde mit 6qm zu holen. ist es empfehlenswert??

Mfg winddreher

----------


## olli1111

Huhu winddreher!

Bei Surfmaterial ist es nicht anders als bei Autos, Fernsehern etc. Zu jeder Gruppierung/Kategorie gibt es bestimmte Typenbezeichnungen. Zu sagen, "ich will mir den Farbfernseher von ... kaufen" ist keine genaue Angabe, dazu musst Du schon den Typnamen des Segels von Neil Pryde wissen, z.B. V8/V6/Saber, etc.

Die Bezeichnung "Flachwassersegel" ist nicht blich, es gibt zur Zeit (die Bezeichnungen ndern sich alle paar Jahre) Slalom, Race, Freerace, Freeride, Freemove/Crossover, Freestyle, Freewave/Eurowave, Wave (hoffe, ich hab nichts vergessen).

Der Sinn eines spezialisierten Segels, z.B. Race liegt darin, mglichst schnell und bei mglichst viel Wind mglichst lange zu gleiten. Sie sind dafr nicht so manverfreudig, gleiten erst spt an (wird durch Gre kompensiert), sammeln viel Wasser in ihrer Masttasche (schwerer beim Anheben bei Wasser- und Shotstart), sind teuer und brauchen teure Vollcarbonkomponenten (Gabel, Mast), um die Leistung wirklich auszureizen.
Andere sind manverfreudiger, gleiten frher an, geben ihrer Leistung einfacher preis, haben eine gute Depower-Funktion (On/Off in der Welle), etc.

Was die Gre des Segels angeht, hngt viel von Deinem Knnen, dem (Wind-)Einsatzbereich, Deinem Gewicht, der Finne, etc. ab. Hier msstest Du schon genauere Angaben liefern, um das Bewerten zu knnen.

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## gebeo

welche windstrke braucht es denn so ca mindestens um ins gleiten zu kommen,
bei einem 122 l freeride brett, einem 6.1er segel, und einem 76 kg fahrer?
hab manchmal den eindruck als wrde der wind ausreichen, aber ich bekomme das brett nicht recht aus dem wasser. d.h ich hnge ordentlich drin, komme aber nicht ins gleiten, als ob jemand hinten dran hngen wrde (algen sind nicht die ursache  :Wink: ).
was mache ich falsch? oder war doch zu wenig wind?

----------


## django

Hallo gebeo,
bei 3 bft fngt der Spa an (mal ganz pauschal ausgedrckt).
Um frh anzugleiten wrde ich an deiner Stelle aber noch einen qm draufpacken. Ich fahr selber 120l mit 7.1qm bei 67kg und komm damit bei relativ wenig Wind recht schnell ins rutschen. Am besten du schaust dich am Spot um, was die anderen fahren und wie die damit zurecht kommen.
Wenn du das Gefhl hast, das genug Wind da ist, dein Board aber ums verrecken nicht gleiten will, fall ab und fahr ein Stck auf Raumwindkurs bis es "anspringt", einmal im gleiten kannst du viel leichter Hhe laufen. Ich habe frher auch oft den Fehler gemacht, da ich zu ungeduldig war und zu frh nach hinten gewandert bin. Dadurch hebt sich die Nase, das Heck suft ab und die anderen rauschen vorbei.

----------


## Finnenkratzer

tach winddreher,

also aktuell bezeichnet Neilpryde sein "Solo", V6 und V8 als Flachwassersegel - siehe Website. Die Bezeichnung ist durchaus in der Surfindustrie blich. Sie bezeichnet meist  Freeride-Freerace - Segel - leicht und mit unkompliziertem Handling, gutem Angleitverhalten jedoch mit Abstrichen in der Welle. Auch nicht so stabil in Achterliek (kein Xply) wodurch sie eben nicht so geeignet sind fr die Welle.

Gru,

----------


## Hangman

@ winddreher

bei deinem Gewicht mit dem Board und Segel brauchst du 4 Bf um gut ins gleiten zu kommen. Sprich du bentigst mindestens 10Kn um ins rutschen zu kommen.

Zum angleiten: Zum besseren angleiten hilft es sehr den Mastfu in der Mastschiene nach ganz vorn zu montieren. Des Weiteren Trimme dein Segel auf Schwachwind. Also: ein schnes Tiefes Profiel und schn hart im Topbereich das du wirklich die gesammte Segelflche ausnutzt ( jedoch nicht zu empfehlen bei Hack mit groen Segeln).
Beim angleiten ist es sehr Hilfreich den vorderen Fu gegen dem Mastfu zu pressen. Damit drckst du das Board schn ins wasser Wodurch das Volumen nach oben will und der Druck des Segels in Geschwindigkeit umgewandelt wird.
Neige dein Segel zum Angleiten leicht nach vorne ( wirklich nur leicht --> ansonnsten machst du sofort nen Schleudersturz!!!)
und lasse dich so vom Segel in den Wind ziehen hierbei ist ganz wichtig immer schn mit dem vorderen Fu den Druck auf den Mastfu ausben.
Wenn du dann im Gleiten bist: Das Segel wieder nach hinten nehmen und hhe fahren.
Wenn du Technisch schon soweit bist: sofort nach dem angleiten in die vordere Fuschlaufe gehen dann das Segel dicht ziehen und dann den hinteren Fu in die hinter Fuschlaufe setzen und dann ordentlich Hhe brettern  :Wink: 

Hang loose

----------


## gebeo

vielen dank fr die guten tips!

kanns kaum erwarten bis wieder wind ist, und ich sie umsetzen kann.
dann ist es auch (hoffentlich) nicht mehr so ein krampf fr mich ins gleiten zu kommen,
bzw hhe zu laufen  :Smile:

----------


## winddreher

auch erstmal vielen dank fr die antworten!

mensch, da knnte ich ja denken das ich ein wenig zu schwer wre fr die option mit meinen *80kg*
ich habe mich jetzt auch nochmal umgeschaut nach dem segel und die details des boards

zum board:

breite:    72cm
finne:     freeride 44cm
gewicht: 8,6kg
lnge:    255cm

es wird bei dem board auch eine segelgre von 5.5 bis 9.5 empfohlen?

zum segel mast und gabelbaum:

carbonanteil:         30%
base:                    22cm
camber:                0cm
gewicht nur segel:  3.80kg
mast/hhe:            NP X3/4.30
vario top:               nein
gabelbaum:            X3
segelflche 6qm

also denke ich mal das es schon funzen kann, aber halt nur wenn ein kleiner sturm drauen weht,oder? 
oder knnte es schon bei einer dezenten briese von wind reichen?

----------


## Finnenkratzer

Hi Winddreher,

also ich will Dich nicht enttuschen - das Segel und Brett ist sicher eine gute Wahl aber ich glaube nicht dass es zum Gleiten bei 3BF reicht.
Generell bin ich nicht berzeugt dass man bei beginnender 3BF berhaupt gleiten kann. Zum Gleiten muss die Windgeschwindigkeit wenigstens mal kurz ber der Rumpfgeschwindigkeit des Verdrngers liegen - und da gibt es eben eine Grenze auch wenn das Brett noch so kurz ist und Du noch so leicht bist - Gewicht hat dann damit nichts mehr zu tun.
Man kann das sicher genau ausrechnen aber ich denke mal die Grenze wird so bei ner mittleren 3 liegen.

Ich wiege 73KG fahre 145L Freeride und 9.9. Ich komme damit (gemessen) erst bei oberer 3 ins Gleiten. Und das dann auch nur mit Milchmdchenstellung.

Hang loose trotzdem,

----------


## Finnenkratzer

sorry nochmal
nur zur Richtigstellung. Ich habs jetzt mal ausgerechnet fr eine Wasserlinienlnge von 2,50m. Da liegt die Rumpfgeschwindigkeit tatschlich nur bei 3,9Knoten. 
Theoretisch und NUR theoretisch knnte man dann mit 4KN bers Wasser gleiten. Dass das noch niemand beobachtet hat leuchtet ja ein gell? Man msste die Windkraft zu 100% umsetzen. Also ich denke mal ich lag nicht so falsch mit meinen mittleren 3.

----------


## olli1111

Zu schwer bist Du sicherlich nicht  :Smile:  Aber das Brett erscheint mir relativ klein fr einen Anfnger - oder hast Du schon erste Erfahrungen gesammelt?
Es ist normal, dass Du zunchst mit "kleineren" Segeln beginnst, da vorerst das Erlernen der grundlegenden Fahrtechnik auf dem Programm steht, also Schotstart, Beachstart, Segelsteuerung/-anstellung, Wenden, Halsen, etc. Mit einem kleineren Segel fllt dieser Lernprozess leichter, da man das Segel leichter halten und sich dadurch besser auf die Technik konzentrieren kann.
Fr erste (An-)Gleiterlebnisse wirst Du aber mit 6 m bei Deinem Gewicht, mit dem relativ schmalen Brett, neben etwas Routine auch mehr Wind brauchen: ab 5 bft (mit besserer Technik auch etwas weniger) geht's los. Das hngt aber zustzlich von der Winddichte ab, davon, ob Du im Salz- oder Swasser surfst, die Finnengre spielt eine Rolle und  ebenso, wie schon gesagt, Deine Fahrtechnik.
Wenn Du keine Vorerfahrungen hast, ist es aber sowieso utopisch, jetzt schon an Gleiterfahrungen zu denken. Der Winddruck wrde einen Anfnger schlicht berfordern und entweder ber das Brett ziehen oder ihn dazu zwingen, das Segel zu fieren, bzw. die Gabel loszulassen. Wenn Du soweit bist, dass Du in Angleitbedingungen kontrolliert fahren kannst, steht das Trapezfahren auf dem Programm (evtl. auch der Wasserstart). Ein greres Segel um die 7.5 m macht dann gleichfalls Sinn. Es wrde Deine Gleitschwelle auf mittlere 4 bis 4 bft herabsetzen (allerdings nur mit entsprechender aktiver Fahrtechnik, also abfallen und "Pumpen"). Das kannst Du dann spter gegebenenfalls noch durch ein greres Segel ergnzen, wobei ich dann auch nicht weniger als die 9.5m, die Dein Brett vertrgt, nehmen wrde.
Im Groben schliee ich mich den (verbesserten) Erfahrungswerten von Finnenkratzer an - genau kann man es eh nicht angeben (wer kann schon den Winddruck im Segel, in der Be, mit der man angleitet, genau messen?). Bei ca. 8-10 knoten mit 9.4m bei 151 Litern geht's los - allerdings nur mit Pumpuntersttzung. Mit 10.5m geht die Angleitschwelle dann eher Richtung 8 kn.
Leider schreibst Du immer noch nicht, um welches Segel es sich handelt, die Unterschiede bei 6m drften aber nicht entscheidend sein, da Du mit der Segelflche eh erst im mittleren Windbereich gleiten wirst.

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## winddreher

Die ersten Erfahrungen habe ich schon sammeln knnen. Im groen und ganzen wei ich auch schon wie alles funktionieren muss. Ich denke bei mir scheitert es nur noch an dem Gleichgewicht  mit Segel und Wind oder bzw. die Techniken aus zu fhren mit Wind. Ich hatte auch ein Freund von  mir gefragt was ich mir am besten fr ein Brett holen sollte, eins mit mehr Volumen oder mit weniger? Er meinte, hole dir gleich eins mit weniger Volumen,  dann lernst du es gleich darauf! was ich auch nicht fr eine schlechte Idee halte, oder? 
Zum  Thema Finnen, gibt es dort eine Faustregel wie zum  bsp. Viel wind - kleine Finne oder wenig wind - groe Finne? 
3BF sind doch 3knoten,oder? Wie viel kmh sind das in der stunde?
Ich habe jetzt noch mal was vom Segel raus gesucht. Es ist ein „NP Solo“
Anbei noch ein paar details vom hersteller:

Leichtgewichtig. Einfaches Handling.
Das SOLO ist ein camberloses Segel, dass einen breiten Windeinsatzbereich abdeckt und besonders im unteren Windbereich seine Strken zeigt. Das SOLO agiert in Halsen extrem weich und vermittelt ein sanfteres Fahrgefhl als das V6 oder V8. Es ist ein ideales Segel fr jeden Freizeitwindsurfer und eignet sich hervorragend fr ambitionierte Aufsteiger, um Gleiten, Fuschlaufentechnik und Halsen zu erlernen.

dazu noch meine frage: was ist ein camberloses segel oder eines mit camber?


UMSETZUNG: 
Das Solo basiert auf den Shape-Grundlagen des Excess. Jedoch besitzt das Solo einen tieferen Unterliekschnitt fr frheres Angleiten, bessere Endgeschwindigkeit und komfortablen Segeltrimm. Auch das Segelprofil liegt etwas weiter vorne. Dadurch lsst sich das Solo besonders leicht kontrollieren. 
Die Anzahl der Segellatten hngt von der Segelgre ab und auch die Segeloutline ist grenspezifisch unterschiedlich. Die kleineren Segel besitzen weniger Latten und ein hher geschnittenes Unterliek und sind daher Manver orientierter. Die greren Segel hingegen haben ein tiefer geschnittenes, leistungsorientierteres Unterliek und eine grere Anzahl von Latten fr ein stabileres Segelprofil. 
Durch den Einsatz von unterschiedlichen Monofilmstrken ist das Segeltop besonders leicht und der Fubereich des Segels ist besonders haltbar. 
Das Unterliek des Segels besteht aus einer Kombination unterschiedlicher X-Ply Materialien. Alle Nhte im Bereich des Unterlieks sind gut vor Beschdigung durch den Standlack des Boards geschtzt. 
Ein verstellbares Variotop sorgt fr bessere Mastkompatibilitt


Mein Resultat hier heraus ist:
das die x-ply materialen nur im unterem bereich vorhanden sind. 
Gibt es segel die komplett aus x-ply bestehen? 
Wie nennt man die?
Was ist ein vertellbares Variotop?


AUSSTATTUNGSMERKMALE DES SEGELS
Fnf, sechs oder sieben Segellatten 
Ein montierbares Variotop fr bessere Mastkompatibilitt wird bei den entsprechenden Segelgren mitgeliefert 
Neil Pryde Component Segellatten System 
Rounded Head 
Luffglide Masttaschenmaterial 


Was ist rounded head?


Konischer extra groer Mastbecher - Fr 2007 verndert

Der neue vergrerte und konische Mastbecher sorgt fr einen greren Kontaktbereich zum Mast. Er minimiert das Spiel der Verbindung zwischen Gabelbaum und Mast, dadurch entsteht ein direkterer Krafttransfer von der Gabel ber den Mast auf das Board. Der berdimensionierte Mastbecher sorgt auch fr eine sicherere Kraftbertragung, da die in der Gabelbaumverbindung auftretenden Krfte jetzt auf eine grere Flche verteilt werden und dadurch eine Punktbeanspruchung fr den Mast vermieden wird. Mit der integrierten Gummimanschette und der konischen Mastaufnahme sitzt die Gabel bombig fest an verschiedensten Mastdurchmessern (Standard- und Skinnymasten).

----------


## olli1111

> Er meinte, hole dir gleich eins mit weniger Volumen,  dann lernst du es gleich darauf! was ich auch nicht fr eine schlechte Idee halte, oder?



Im Allgemeinen kann man sagen, dass man auf greren Brettern einfacher lernt, da sie Stand- und Belastungsfehler verzeihen und man sich so besser auf die Technik konzentrieren kann - gilt auch fr Halsen, etc. Trotzdem ist es nicht unmglich auch auf kleineren Boards zu lernen, hab ich auch gemacht - ist allerdings schon ber 20 Jahre her.





> Zum  Thema Finnen, gibt es dort eine Faustregel wie zum  bsp. Viel wind - kleine Finne oder wenig wind - groe Finne?



Kleines Segel (= mehr Wind) -> kleine Finne und umgekehrt. Die Finnengre ist allerdings durch die Heckbreite eines Brettes nach oben und unten limitiert.





> 3BF sind doch 3knoten,oder? Wie viel kmh sind das in der stunde?



3 bft entsprechen (7-10 kn - 45 m/sec - 12-19 kmh), siehe z.B.: http://www.seglermagazin.de/Beaufort...la.3612.0.html





> dazu noch meine frage: was ist ein camberloses segel oder eines mit camber?



http://www.dailydose.de/ddforum/show...ht=sind+camber





> Gibt es segel die komplett aus x-ply bestehen?



Nein, aber es gibt welche, die zum grten Teil aus x-ply bestehen, z.B. Sailworks Retro





> Was ist ein vertellbares Variotop?



Klingt nach "doppelt gemoppelt". Ein Variotop ist ein verstellbarer Topbereich des Segels, der es Dir ermglicht, auch lngere Masten zu fahren. Allerdings sind lngere Masten meist hrter und verndern dadurch das Profil des Segels und seine Charakteristik/ Fahreigenschaften.

Cheers,
Oliver

----------


## Finnenkratzer

Hallo Winddreher,
also das Material geht wirklich voll in Ordnung fr Dich; soweit ich das jetzt beurteilen kann. Du hast ja einiges ber Dich geschrieben. 130L Brett is Ok und auch das 6.0er Solo ist super. Auch die Wahl fr ein Camberloses Segel finde ich fr den Anfang gut, weil Du damit ein wesentlich besseres Handling hast.
Also wenn Du die Kohle fr so viel Hitech-Material hast - dann ran  :Wink: 
Nur erbrigt sich momentan die Gleitdiskussion. Wie schon von Olli hier erwhnt wrde ich auch erst mal versuchen mit dem neuen Material zurechtzukommen, das Erlernte zu verfestigen und dann Schritt fr Schritt weiterzumachen.
Und jetzt ab aufs Wasser  :Wink:

----------


## Hangman

sorry olli muss dir nen bisschen Wiedersprechen  :Wink: 

Es gibt Segel die zu 100% aus X-Ply bestehen (mal abgesehen von der Masttasche).
Dies sind in den Meisten Fllen Wave-Segel. z.B. NP Combat / Gunsails Hammer und Nexus / Aerotech Charge /Naish Force / The Loft LIP Wave ...  fast 100% X-Ply besitzen auch Ezzy Wave SE / Northsails voodoo...

Also 100%-X-Play haltige Segel werden meist in der Radikalen 
Welle gefahren  :Wink:

----------


## winddreher

Ah, alles klar! Also bei dem genannten Segel sind keine camber vorhanden. Was bedeutet dann bei der typ bez. die 0cm?
Dann wre das mit dem Windstrken ja auch schon mal geklrt. War mir auf jedenfall auch  eine riesen Hilfe! Habe echt schon gedacht das bsp. 3bft mir als Anfnger echt schon zu heftig wren, aber ist alles noch im grnen bereich bzw. ein soll wind fr mich zum ben 
Ja dann bin ich ja erstmal fraglos! Ich zhle ab jetzt nur noch die tage wo ich endlich auf deutschen Seen meine bungen fortsetzen kann. Bin nmlich derzeit in Afgahnistan und trume nachts schon davon zu surfen*schlimm schlimm* und wenn der wind hier ber die wste peitscht kann man eh nur noch an das surfen denken

Danke fr die guten antworten Olli, und auch die anderen! Habt mir vorab erstmal sehr geholfen, weiter so!!!

----------


## olli1111

> sorry olli muss dir nen bisschen Wiedersprechen 
> 
> Es gibt Segel die zu 100% aus X-Ply bestehen (mal abgesehen von der Masttasche).
> Dies sind in den Meisten Fllen Wave-Segel. z.B. NP Combat / Gunsails Hammer und Nexus / Aerotech Charge /Naish Force / The Loft LIP Wave ...  fast 100% X-Ply besitzen auch Ezzy Wave SE / Northsails voodoo...
> 
> Also 100%-X-Play haltige Segel werden meist in der Radikalen 
> Welle gefahren



Sorry Hangman, jetzt muss ich Dir widersprechen^^.
Ich whle meine Worte in Foren mittlerweile noch bedachter, da ich die (ist jetzt nicht auf Dich bezogen, sondern auf frhere "Duelle") Korintenkackerei nicht mehr abkann. Masttaschen zhlen definitiv zum Segel, ebenso wie Lattenschutz, Gurtbandverstrkungen, etc. Das so auf die Goldwaage zu legen, macht nur deshalb Sinn, damit man sich spter nicht an SOLCHEN ^^ Kleinigkeiten aufhalten muss. Nun erlebe ich aber, dass es auch so herum nichts bringt  :Smile: 
Also schliee ich mich Deiner Meinung an, entspricht ja auch meiner (gedachten)!^^

Cheers und einen schnen Abend,
Oliver

----------

